
Microsoft and Twitter CEOs meet publicly, talk secretly - mountainfrog
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-and-twitter-ceos-meet-publicly-talk-secretly
======
badwetter
O OH. Google better get over there and talk to those Twits!

